# How Do You Say Worcestershire Sauce?



## RadishRose (Nov 21, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YwTT8YQFJDQ


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 21, 2014)

...probably why more people ask for Soy sauce!

Worcestershire Sauce (8 of 11) Sometime in the 19th century, two chemists asked to create a sauce that was tangy enough for someone who loved Indian food. They hated the sauce they created until a few years later when they tried it again after it had fermented.
http://www.chron.com/life/food/gallery/10-foods-created-by-accident-88629/photo-6518450.php


----------



## Lee (Nov 21, 2014)

However you pronouce it ......it's good stuff. I use it for beef stew, or a dash for hamburgers.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 21, 2014)

That's very funny. I love the eccentricity of the English language.

For the record I say woos (as in woosie) der sheer sauce. Woos-der-sheer.
Any other variations?


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 21, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> That's very funny. I love the eccentricity of the English language.
> 
> For the record I say woos (as in woosie) der sheer sauce. Woos-der-sheer.
> Any other variations?



I knew a guy who said it got it's name when someone picked up the bottle and said:
"Waz dis'ere sauce?"


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 21, 2014)

That's funny too. :lol:


----------



## Pam (Nov 22, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> That's very funny. I love the eccentricity of the English language.
> 
> For the record I say woos (as in woosie) der sheer sauce. Woos-der-sheer.
> Any other variations?



I call it Wooster. Never bother with the 'shire' bit on the end.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2014)

Wooster sauce is how we say it...


----------



## Lee (Nov 22, 2014)

war ces sure ....is how we say it


----------



## Falcon (Nov 22, 2014)

Woos ter shire  Saws


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 22, 2014)

...listen up..pilgrims!


----------

